# Support Of Lay-In Fixtures...



## randomkiller

Hoosier_Daddy said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I'm looking for direction that would point me to either a NFPA standard, or a recognized building code that would cover the installation and support of lay-in fixtures in suspended ceilings. What I'm wanting isn't covered directly in NFPA70 410 - 36 (b). It's my contention that these fixtures must be supported independently of the framing members of the ceiling, and tied to a structural member rated to hold their load, along with being connected to the grid itself. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


 
It's a building code standard. They have to be hung independently of the grid to the building structure, they don't have to be fastened to the grid at all.


----------



## Hoosier_Daddy

randomkiller said:


> It's a building code standard. They have to be hung independently of the grid to the building structure, they don't have to be fastened to the grid at all.


They do need to be secured to the framing members of the suspended ceiling itself according to NFPA70 - 410.36


*(B) Suspended Ceilings. 
*Framing members of suspended
ceiling systems used to support luminaires shall be securely
fastened to each other and shall be securely attached to the
building structure at appropriate intervals. Luminaires shall
be securely fastened to the ceiling framing member by mechanical
means such as bolts, screws, or rivets. Listed clips
identified for use with the type of ceiling framing members and 
luminaire(s) shall also be permitted.​ 
Is there an applicable standard that might be tied to seismic design that would support my decision?​ 

​


----------



## randomkiller

Hoosier_Daddy said:


> They do need to be secured to the framing members of the suspended ceiling itself according to NFPA70 - 410.36
> 
> 
> *(B) Suspended Ceilings.
> *Framing members of suspended
> ceiling systems used to support luminaires shall be securely
> fastened to each other and shall be securely attached to the
> building structure at appropriate intervals. Luminaires shall
> be securely fastened to the ceiling framing member by mechanical
> means such as bolts, screws, or rivets. Listed clips
> identified for use with the type of ceiling framing members and
> luminaire(s) shall also be permitted.​
> Is their an applicable standard that might be tied to seismic design that would support my decision?​
> ​





We just use the attached ears on the fixture to secure to the grid, never screws or anything along those ,ines.​


----------



## raider1

Hoosier_Daddy said:


> They do need to be secured to the framing members of the suspended ceiling itself according to NFPA70 - 410.36
> 
> 
> *(B) Suspended Ceilings.
> *Framing members of suspended
> ceiling systems used to support luminaires shall be securely
> fastened to each other and shall be securely attached to the
> building structure at appropriate intervals. Luminaires shall
> be securely fastened to the ceiling framing member by mechanical
> means such as bolts, screws, or rivets. Listed clips
> identified for use with the type of ceiling framing members and
> luminaire(s) shall also be permitted.​
> Is their an applicable standard that might be tied to seismic design that would support my decision?​
> ​




Have you seen or read the CISCA (*Ceilings & Interior Systems Construction Association*) Guidelines for seismic restraint for direct hung suspended ceiling assemblies in siesmic zones (3&4)

This standard is what is required in my area due to our high seismic requirements. This standard is referenced from the building code.

Chris​ ​


----------



## Hoosier_Daddy

raider1 said:


> Have you seen or read the CISCA (*Ceilings & Interior Systems Construction Association*) Guidelines for seismic restraint for direct hung suspended ceiling assemblies in siesmic zones (3&4)​
> 
> This standard is what is required in my area due to our high seismic requirements. This standard is referenced from the building code.​
> Chris​
> 
> [/left]


 
Thanks, Chris. I did just that and found what I needed.........


----------



## raider1

Hoosier_Daddy said:


> Thanks, Chris. I did just that and found what I needed.........


Your welcome, glad to hear you found what you needed.

Chris


----------

